# The winter season



## LEN (Oct 23, 2012)

Just drove home from deer hunting in some snow Sat. Time to start thinking about the south end of the country.
Our trip south this year will start about the 15th of Jan. With Quartesite as the first stop and the RV show, and from then on where the wind blows us.
Anyone else going to "Q" or for that matter going to be in AZ. NM. East CA. for the winter two three months?

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Oct 23, 2012)

How was the hunting?  Did you get anything?  Boss Lady and I won't be going anywhere until probably April.  Motorhome is all winterized and sitting in the back yard.  Enjoy the warm weather and send some up this way if you get a chance.


----------



## LEN (Oct 23, 2012)

Saw a few shooters but no shots fired. Lots of BIG ELK 5x5 and 6x6 and better with lots of bugling. First few days were a bit too hot and then a bit too windy, but thats hunting.

LEN


----------



## JCZ (Nov 13, 2012)

We're going down to Quartzsite for our first time.  We should be rolling in around Sat. (or Sun.) Jan. 19-20.  We're just there for the week.  Unfortunately, we have to work for a living a couple of more years before we're out there full timing.


----------



## LEN (Nov 13, 2012)

A week should do it. After a week in any given area I get bored and it time to move on. There is a lot to see in Q.

LEN


----------



## JCZ (Nov 14, 2012)

You sound like me Len.....a week, two if it's a really interesting area like Ouray and Silverton, Lake City and Creede, Colorado.  Looking forward to going back there and spending a couple of weeks.  But typically, a few days to a week and I've seen or done about all I care to and I'm ready to look for something new.  

Fortunately, for me, the wife kind is cut from the same cloth.


----------

